# MoMo's best friend



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a couple of cuties!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Nothing cuter than a kid and Hav.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, so cute!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Very sweet!


----------

